# socializing this hedgehog



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I answered an ad on craigslist a few days ago for a girl (about 20 years old) looking to re-home her hedgehog. So, I called the girl up and arranged to adopt her hedgie.
It became pretty apparent that this girl was in over her head. The hedgehog is, according to her, about a year and 2 months old. He's pretty large (at least compared to my hedgehog, Crash, who I'm told is "tiny" for an adult) and seems a bit on the chubby side. She kept him in a decent cage, so at least that was good, but the poor little guy didn't even have a wheel! And apparently she'd been feeding him Vitacraft hedgehog "food". Ugh.
Luckily, I had purchased an extra cage about a month ago (I wanted to eventually get a female so that Crash could have a girlfriend), so I was ready with that. But she showed up with NO supplies of any kind -- just the hedgehog in a cardboard box slightly larger than a shoebox. She didn't think to bring his toys, his cage, his bowls, etc. Thank God it was only a 20-mile drive to my house.
So, I went to the pet store downtown where I got Crash last year (don't worry, this is a good place that knows what they're doing) and bought the new guy his own bowls, toys, a big igloo, a couple of fleece liners, treats, and most importantly, his own wheel.

Now here's where you guys come in. This poor hedgehog, though healthy to all appearances, "never really got much attention" (the girl's words) because she leads a busy life. I think she understated when she said that. The poor guy is absolutely _terrified_. He hides under the fleece, under his igloo, pretty much 24/7 (well, since I got him Thursday night). I can tell he's been out at least a little, because the food in his bowl is a tiny, tiny bit diminished and the chunk of banana I put in there is gone. But there's no evidence he's even been on his wheel, and no poops anywhere that I can see. I took him out earlier today to check on him and get to know him a little, and it was a nightmare for both of us. He huffs and puffs if he even hears you approach his cage. He balls up and sounds like he's hyperventilating if you so much as twitch in his vicinity. It's painful to pick him up because he spikes up so hard.
I set him on the floor (balled up) and set a piece of banana near him to see if he'd unball. It took a while, but he did. But the slightest twitch I make sends him into a panic again.
So far, I've held him in my lap and gently stroked his back, which sets him to hyperventilating again, but that's pretty much all I can think of to help him get comfortable with me.
I need help, because I don't know what else I can do to socialize this little fellow. My other hedgehog, Crash, and I are best friends -- he's super-friendly, never spikes up on me, and loves to come out and hang with me. How can I get this new guy to be like that? Or at his age, is it even a possibility? Is he past the point where socialization is possible? Will we ever be friends?
Any questions you may have, feel free to ask.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

The most important thing to remember is that no hedgehog actually hates humans. They may fear us, but they don't hate us. Your new little one will warm up to you eventually, although he will likely never be as friendly as Crash.

I know it can be done because I did it. My Quillamina was a monster when I brought her home. Like your new friend, she was hissy and constantly in a tight, spiny ball, and she bit whenever anyone got too close. It takes a lot of hard work, and you can't give up.

To pick him up, try using a couple of layers of fleece and wrap it around him so you can pick him up without getting prickled. As a last resort, you can use leather gloves, but always take them off once you have him out and in a blanket or towel. If you keep them on, he will never get used to your scent.

The way I bonded with Quillamina was to let her hide in a blanket and sit next to me or in my lap while I watched TV or used my computer. Don't try to touch him yet, leave that until he's more comfortable with you. Just let him sit in his blanket or towel (no loose threads, those can get tangled around their legs, and hedgehogs self-amputate when the circulation gets cut off) and be near you. Try not to move too much, or make much noise. Once he's a little more used to being near you, talk to him quietly and try to pet him, remembering always to be very gentle. If he huffs and raises his quills, remove your hand and leave him be.

Don't keep him out too long, and do this a few times every day. Eventually, he'll start to come around, and probably even enjoy your time together. Persevere, and he'll get better with you.


----------



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

Sela said:


> The most important thing to remember is that no hedgehog actually hates humans. They may fear us, but they don't hate us. Your new little one will warm up to you eventually, although he will likely never be as friendly as Crash.


Understood. I didn't assume he hates me. I know he's acting this way because the girl I got him from totally failed to befriend him.



Sela said:


> I know it can be done because I did it. My Quillamina was a monster when I brought her home. Like your new friend, she was hissy and constantly in a tight, spiny ball, and she bit whenever anyone got too close. It takes a lot of hard work, and you can't give up.
> 
> To pick him up, try using a couple of layers of fleece and wrap it around him so you can pick him up without getting prickled. As a last resort, you can use leather gloves, but always take them off once you have him out and in a blanket or towel. If you keep them on, he will never get used to your scent.


Oh, I'm not worried about the prickles. He's very sharp and has already made my fingers bleed a tiny bit, but I can handle it. I'm more worried about him than I am about my comfort. Gloves are unnecessary.



Sela said:


> The way I bonded with Quillamina was to let her hide in a blanket and sit next to me or in my lap while I watched TV or used my computer. Don't try to touch him yet, leave that until he's more comfortable with you. Just let him sit in his blanket or towel (no loose threads, those can get tangled around their legs, and hedgehogs self-amputate when the circulation gets cut off) and be near you. Try not to move too much, or make much noise. Once he's a little more used to being near you, talk to him quietly and try to pet him, remembering always to be very gentle. If he huffs and raises his quills, remove your hand and leave him be.


He huffs and spikes up the instant he feels my touch. Shoudn't I leave my hand on him so he'll eventually get used to being touched?



Sela said:


> Don't keep him out too long, and do this a few times every day. Eventually, he'll start to come around, and probably even enjoy your time together. Persevere, and he'll get better with you.


I appreciate the answers, Sela. Most of what you said is stuff that I already had in mind. I guess I'm looking for further ideas if anyone has them?


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Give him a break. You can't undo a year of neglect in a few days. Have some patience. When your first sentence is "I got this hedgehog a few months ago" THEN you've given it enough time but not when it says a few days. It can take a year of handling to win the trust of a neglected hedgehog.


----------



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not trying to rush him, Hedgemom. I understand it'll take time, and I'm happy to extend the same patience I had with Crash to the new guy. 
I've had him out a few times today, the first time for about a half an hour and the other two times for about 10 minutes each. He finally unballed and looked around the third time, but the tiniest little movement of my head sent him into a balled-up panic. I'm hoping tomorrow I'll be able to see his face.
I totally get that the neglect he suffered has left him unprepared for human contact. I'm doing my best to acclimate him to it.


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

When I got my first hedgie, Merlin, he had come from a similar situation. He was quite unfriendly. I would sneak him out and set him on my lap, and sit VERY still, just so he could get used to my scent. I did this a few times a day, for 5 - 10 minutes. One time I don't think he fully realized he was on me, started sniffing, and touched my stomach, and flipped! He did start opening up though. I also found his favorite treat (superworms and mealworms) and would tempt him with these. He opens up VERY quickly when they are around.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Robinspoiler said:


> He huffs and spikes up the instant he feels my touch. Shoudn't I leave my hand on him so he'll eventually get used to being touched?


He needs to get used to the sound of your voice and your scent first. Getting him used to your hands comes later.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Sela is right. Quigley was neglected for two years before I adopted him. You have to take everything one step at a time. 

I was lucky with Quigley because he is so curious. The first time I held him he poked the very tip of his nose out within a few minutes because he wanted to know what was going on. That's how I knew I could win him over. 

Even after a year Quigley is not like other hedgehogs I see in pictures and videos posted here. He rarely walks around with his spikes down (they usually slightly raised) he fully balls up if he is startled (you will learn exactly what sounds and movements set your guy off) he hisses at me if I walk past the cage or pick him up. He hisses at his blanket and toys if they fall on him. 

The thing about him though is that the rare moments when he completely content, his quills are flat, he's sniffing like mad, crawling on me or splatting out on me are so much more special. I still cannot pet him. We've gotten to the point where I can put my hand on his back with his quills mostly or completely flat. 

I find his hissing endearing now. The really violent popping has stopped except when he is really stressed by something. I can now tell different hisses apart. He has his I'm really really mad hiss (complete with popping and growling), then there's the I'm not so mad hiss (what others have called the tea kettle hiss), Then there is "I want to go" hiss that means I'm not letting him jump off the couch, finally the attack hiss which is closer to sniffing but it's complete with stabbing his visor quills, usually he does this to treats and toys.

You will learn not to take it too seriously. Kind of like when toddlers throw fits, eventually it's not as upsetting as the first time and sometimes it's all you can do not to smile.


----------



## swera (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! It's water and food dishes are ceramic and have straight walls but she stills knocks them around so hard the contents spill! I'll definitely try tying the litter box down though


----------



## cnstreet1 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have this same problem. I just adopted a hedgie, Piper. He has been neglected for the past 3 months. He pops violently and hisses. He balls up so tight. He is terrified. First, I am getting him healthy. I have placed one of my shirts in his cage to familiarize him with my scent. I go an talk to him through out the day. I figure I will start, in a few days, getting him out and trying to be friends. This post helps, gives me hope that we can be buddies.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

cnstreet1 Please start your own thread with your questions. This thread was started in 2010 and you'll get more answers if your start your own thread.


----------

